# Gut pile set



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

While deer hunting last night I shot a doe. After gutting it the thought crossed my mind to set a trap near the gutpile. I have seen both Coyotes and Fox on this property. Should I do this or will I probably catch less desirable species?
Does any part of a gut pile make good bait for future sets?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

GRCA,

It is illegal to use parts of game animals for bait.

I have seen coyotes clean an entire roadkill deer down to the bones in one night, so no doubt it is a magnet to them. But as you said, it will also attract alot of incidental birds and mammals. I would make some conventional sets around the area, but something like 50+ yards or more away. Hopefully, after the coyotes have consumed the gut pile, they will find your sets as they mill around for the last few morsels.

-NC


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I am not sure, but technically it might not be legal to use any part of the deer for trapping bait.

My suggestion would be to monitor the location of the gut pile over several weeks and if you see fox or coyote tracks in the area, then go to the site and make a normal dirthole set, with some commerically prepared bait or some bait that you have prepared.

I believe this should be a good set, especially during the middle of winter.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I wasn't aware that using parts of game animals was illegal. :yikes:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Two days down and one to go.....processing Thanksgiving turkeys and chickens that is. I bring the turkey guts/heads/feathers back home to help out the proceesor keeping his operation clean. The coyotes and wildlife can have the large bonus food piles going into the winter. I put one pile under my sodium light by the pond where I can watch it from the house. My wife has never seen a coyote. Well, the neighbor's dog did show up. That explains the bigger dog tracks running in the deer area. I don't think domestic poultry parts would be illegal bait, but I have not read the trapping rules lately since I'm not trapping this year.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

HR,

You are correct....it is legal to use parts of domestic birds/animals as bait. In addition, it is legal to use red squirrel, woodchuck, and parts of "furbearing" animals as bait.

-NC


----------

